# what to do with hawaii timeshare



## craig5571 (Jan 30, 2014)

My wife and I own a 1 bedroom , deluxe ocean view at ka'anappali beach club, that we bought on our honeymoon in 2002. the maintenance fees were 650$ then and are now $1400 . we bought from the developer ($$$), its a floating week, never converted to points. its completely paid off.

i have since picked up other timeshares ( resale), and i was thinking of trying to get rid of the hawaii one. 

I was wondering what to do with it, does it have any value? maybe in the future i should try and rent the week out to cover the maintenance fees. i am in no hurry, and no financial crisis. just trying to come up with a long term plan, of what to do with it. 

I have a while to think about it, since for 2014 and 2015, i have already deposited the weeks in rci. would this week be super hard to get rid of?

not looking to make any immediate changes.. just thinking out loud..

i really can't think of any reason to keep it.. and since i know it will take a while to get rid of in a timely matter. might as well start thinking about it now.
and i think renting it out maybe more of a hassle than i want to deal with, im not looking to make any money off of it. and if i chose to rent it out, it would only be to cover maintenance fees.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 30, 2014)

craig5571 said:


> My wife and I own a 1 bedroom , deluxe ocean view at ka'anappali beach club, that we bought on our honeymoon in 2002. the maintenance fees were 650$ then and are now $1400 . we bought from the developer ($$$), its a floating week, never converted to points. its completely paid off.
> 
> i have since picked up other timeshares ( resale), and i was thinking of trying to get rid of the hawaii one.
> 
> ...



For comps, watch eBay (active & completed), Redweeks (if you join, you can even get some sold prices), and also here on Tug (Marketplace).


----------



## bastroum (Jan 30, 2014)

Very little value. I see them for less then $1,000.


----------



## DonM (Jan 30, 2014)

craig5571 said:


> My wife and I own a 1 bedroom , deluxe ocean view at ka'anappali beach club, that we bought on our honeymoon in 2002. the maintenance fees were 650$ then and are now $1400 . we bought from the developer ($$$),



I'm curious- do you know why your mf's more than doubled in that time frame?

Was it because the developer held the fees artificially low (subsidized them) in order to make sales more attractive???

don


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2014)

DonM said:


> I'm curious- do you know why your mf's more than doubled in that time frame?
> 
> Was it because the developer held the fees artificially low (subsidized them) in order to make sales more attractive???
> 
> don



Sadly - it's not unusual - the MF at the Westin doubled during the same time frame.  

Besides the developer subsidies, Maui decided to fill their coffers by charging timeshare owners a MUCH higher property tax rate than any other entity....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 30, 2014)

DonM said:


> I'm curious- do you know why your mf's more than doubled in that time frame?
> 
> Was it because the developer held the fees artificially low (subsidized them) in order to make sales more attractive???
> 
> don


If they bought in 2002 from the developer that means that they bought from Sunterra.  Under Sunterra the place was going downhill.  

When we stayed there in 2003, I posted here at TUG about the conditions while we were still at the resort.  By the end if the next day, I had a call from the resort manager, requesting a meeting.  He acknowledged that my comments were accurate, and gave me a tour of the resort discussing various projects that were planned.  We weren't back until recently so I can't speak to what may or may not have actually been accomplished.

But from our visit last summer, it's evident the property has been improved.  On top of that, since 2002 there has been substantial inflation in Hawaii.  I think that fees at almost every resort have come close to doubling since 2002.

*****

As to the value of the OPs timeshare - a deeded float week at Ka'anapali Beach Club, deluxe Ocean View.  I would think that it's not under water; at worst with clean title it should be transferable with buyer paying all closing and transfer costs.  With proper marketing seller might even clear $500 to $1000.


----------



## craig5571 (Jan 30, 2014)

thank you everyone for the advice. it is truly appreciated.

if i decided to rent a week out ( if that is even possible) , would it even be worth the hassle? would i at least get my maintenance fees back?

or would the best course of action, be just to get rid of it...


----------



## presley (Jan 30, 2014)

craig5571 said:


> if i decided to rent a week out ( if that is even possible) , would it even be worth the hassle? would i at least get my maintenance fees back?
> 
> or would the best course of action, be just to get rid of it...



If you can reserve a high demand week with a good view, you can probably get at least your MFs by renting.  However, MFs will go up every year and if you are really just breaking even, what is the point of bothering with it?  If you are done using it, there's not much point to going through the hassle of trying to cover your costs every year.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 31, 2014)

A quick glance at the rentals on RedWeek show many "rented" oceanfront listings (isn't that what Deluxe Ocean View category is?) were priced at $1,500-$1,700/wk. That doesn't mean those were the actual rental prices (it's often negotiated), but it gives you an idea. Prices range from $850/mountain view in April, to a high of $2,995/ocean view over Christmas week. It looks like you might be able to break even - with some work. Good luck. My brother owns some weeks there and they love the resort.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 31, 2014)

JMHO.. I would skip renting and get rid of it sooner rather than later. 
As your MF continues to increase, the number of potential buyers will also decrease.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 1, 2014)

presley said:


> If you can reserve a high demand week with a good view, you can probably get at least your MFs by renting.  However, MFs will go up every year and if you are really just breaking even, what is the point of bothering with it?  If you are done using it, there's not much point to going through the hassle of trying to cover your costs every year.



I know 1BDRM units are not as in demand as 2 BDRM but its Kaanapali Maui so I also have to believe if you secure a good week it would rent for at least MFs. 

My gut tells me you could rent for more than MFs with a good week  because of how well I do with my Marriott Maui weeks, even the 1BDRM/studio units I've rented on occasion so with the right approach I think you'd rent for more than MFs but I don't have 1st hand knowledge to say for sure.


----------



## winger (Feb 5, 2014)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I know 1BDRM units are not as in demand as 2 BDRM but its Kaanapali Maui so I also have to believe if you secure a good week it would rent for at least MFs.
> 
> My gut tells me you could rent for more than MFs with a good week  because of how well I do with my Marriott Maui weeks, even the 1BDRM/studio units I've rented on occasion so with the right approach I think you'd rent for more than MFs but I don't have 1st hand knowledge to say for sure.



Hi Joe. When I think of your statements, one thing that comes to mind are the quality of the resorts, in this case Marriott Maui vs. Kaanapali Beach Club.  The former can more easily demand a premium rent as opposed to the latter.  The two resorts IMO are day and night.  Even the small things, like quailty of the pillows to the aesthetics of the grounds need to be considered.


----------



## Acrotech (Feb 7, 2014)

Craig

I used to be an owner here as well and also bought when this was still an Embassy Suites.

I enjoyed the many trips we had here, we had a EOY partial ocean.  Curious if you are serious about selling, I might be interested.

My plans would be to use the TS EOY and would look at exchanging the other years for something different.  I have not stayed in in several years as we now have been going to a few resorts south of this area.  What are the current rules on exchanging or depositing a week there now?  What points club is it part of etc???

Feel free to contact me here if you are interested.

Mike


----------



## craig5571 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mike 

DM Sent


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 8, 2014)

*Sell or give away ASAP*

While Hawaii is greatly in demand especially the last couple of years why keep paying exhorbant maintenance fees. We have a very low maintenance fee TS in Waikiki which is a bit over $500 per week and is a one bedroom. It regularly trades for Marriott's and Westin's which have double and triple the maintenance fees. Probably not worth the hassle of finding renters if you don't need to. Get a strong trader low fee resort that you would use some years and enjoy.
While our resort is mediocre, it is clean and comfortable in an excellent location and fits our needs. We have four weeks and a month in Hawaii costs only $2000 in fees. This fits our needs better than paying $4000 to $6000 for fees.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 8, 2014)

Acrotech said:


> What are the current rules on exchanging or depositing a week there now?  What points club is it part of etc???
> 
> Feel free to contact me here if you are interested.
> 
> Mike


For deeded owners I don't believe there has been any change in the rules since the Embassy days.  The resorts are still affiliated with II and RCI. I believe that deposits with RCI still go through the bulk banking program; don't know about II.  You should be able to reserve a week and deposit it with an independent exchange company.  SFX is an excellent choice, as you can get bonus weeks through them.


----------

